# Huge Link List, DIY, FAQ, Deals, ETC



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

Alrighty...this has been done by many people, many times.
I make it a habit to bookmark things I haven't seen a million times.
I also bookmark collections of links, as well as specific DIYs.

Here is a portion of my bookmark collection, some really good ones in here:


*CARS*
*Guides/FAQs/Troubleshooting*
DIY: Headlight mod tips.
DIY: Headlight Insert Prep and Painting
DIY: Headlight Smoked Corners + reflectors removal
DIY: Front Fascia/Bumper Removal
DIY: Evoheatshield Phenolic Spacer album
DIY: Powergasket/Phenolic Spacer
DIY: 42DD Downpipe Install
DIY: A/C Compressor [text-only]
DIY: Intake Manifold Removal
DIY: TT_orbitinstall
DIY: Removal of OEM steering wheels
DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install, ANY BT Install
DIY: Audi HomeLink Garage Programming
DIY: Cleaning up Engine bay...Removing SAI, N249, PCV, EVAP
DIY: Ultimate SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete
DIY: Turbo Inlet Hose
DIY: Haldex "Race" Controller
DIY: boost gauge
DIY: The complete HOW TO connecting rod install, pics + vids
DIY: Weight Removal
DIY: Rear Seat Delete
FAQ: Audi TT Diagrams
FAQ: EPC and ESP Problems
FAQ: 1.8T Common Troubleshooting Guide
FAQ: Audi TT FAQ
FAQ: ***Big Turbo and High Performace***
FAQ: Common Problems and Common Fixes
FAQ: 1.8t Tech Guide
FAQ: McPherson Suspension Geometry on our MkIV
FAQ: 2002 Audi TT with HID Car Light Bulb Size Guide
The MKIV How-To, FAQ, and Do-It-Yourself Guide
Mods baby! | RoberTT | Fotki.com
Installation Instruction Collection
Public Home | TTQ2K2 | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.
AudiDIY.com Audi TT DIY Articles
Huge TT DIY Database
Audi TT Goodies
TT and 1.8T FAQ
The TT Gallery


*To Buy*
$.99/foot Silicone Boost Vacuum Hose
$28 Shifter Cable Bushing Kit
$30 OSIR Blade
$30 Interior Xenon Bulb Kit
$84 Powdercoating
$85 Bentley Manual
$97 Rear Spoiler Extension
$98 Euro - Limiting Values Defroster Vent Gauge Pod
$100 42DD Engine Hardware Kit Dimples
$120 NRG Short Steering Wheel Hub Adapter
$129 Harness Mount Bar
$129 OSIR Orbit Illuminated Knob V3 Black
$165 Forge TIP/TIH
$178 Audi 3 Bar Front Grill
$178 - 3.2 Liter Rear Exhaust Valance - 8N0807421F3FZ
$195 Diesel Geek Sigma 6 Short Shifter F2B and S2S
$199 Forge DV Relocation Kit Black
$200 CARBON FRONT GRILLE
$300 OSIR Spoiler Extension
$330 ECS OEM Big Brake Kit
$450 Votex 5pc
$549 BBS Reps
$585 BBS Reps w/o Tires
$600 M0-2 S BBS Replicas
$795 --- WAGEN-WHEELS.COM --- BBS LM Reps 18x8.5 18x9.5
$1200 Forge FMIC w/ Black Hoses
$1225 KONI Coilover Kit
$1295 BBS Reps w/ Tires
$2000 Porsche 997 GT3 Carbon Fiber Replica Seats


*Tools*
Audi TT Wheel Spacer and Offset Calculator
0-60
Tire size calculator


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks, you are awesome.
:beer:


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

mbaron said:


> Thanks, you are awesome.
> :beer:


NP, If only 3/4 of the links on:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1835863
weren't broken...


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

You deserve an award my friend. :beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Excellent effort! Here is (brace yourselves) my contribution, let's keep this links thread ROLLING :thumbup:

General tech

Audi TT Wheel Spacer / Offset Calculator
http://www.2x.ca/TT/offset/

Squirrel Performance
http://www.squirrelpf.com/site/

A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?402331

Frequently Asked Questions and Common Problems Thread Collection - Page 2 - AudiWorld Forums
http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=17009546

Custom NACA duct......in CF..... How to - my.IS - Lexus IS Forum
http://my.is/forums/f90/custom-naca-duct-cf-how-354934/

Charge pipe work continues....boring, oh well....... - AudiWorld Forums
http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=17353105

Freegeek's TT wiki - My Wiki
http://wikitt.org/wikiTT/index.php?title=Freegeek's_TT_wiki

Frequently Asked Questions and Common Problems Thread Collection - Page 9 - AudiWorld Forums
http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=17014446

***Big Turbo and High Performance*** - AudiForums.com
http://www.audiforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94165

Instructions for Installing an OEM
http://kodify.com/audiTT/changer/

[PICS] R8 style running lights done PROPERLY!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3985051

Audi TT 225 Quattro Timing Belt , Ribbed Belt , Tensioning Damper , Tensioning Roller , Water Pump and Coolant Service (1.8T Turbo 20V Valve)
http://www.amp82.co.uk/tt/timingbelt/

Dogbone Bushings listed by Stiffness (Durometer) Reading
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3226110

Peloquin LSD vs Quaife ATB LSD differences
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4100315

Peloquin Rear Diff Test for the R32/TT
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3646097

Rear Peloquin Install Pics (56K......)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3463209

tuning tips with VAG-COM and Lemmiwinks
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4203616

SAI Pump and Kombi Delete
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4156500/page2

Oddity Part Find: Non-hydraulic Tensioner set-up
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4425237

Audi TT Quattro Air Suspension Build
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4758196/page1

PICS BBS wheels on the TT BBS CK
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3304669

Audi Stuff | mcphill | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.
http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/

Jeff's 2001 Audi TT quattro Roadster
http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/

Public Home | Ttschwing | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.
http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/

Index of /dizzy
http://www.krautfed.com/dizzy/

VTDA Temp analysis including feed and Gasket effects...(Lotsa charts!)..> - AudiWorld Forums
http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=17194406

Forge Motorsport | Alloy Fabrication
http://forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=0007&product=FMDVTUN

Waks Wide Web
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/fgrill/fgrill.htm

fwhp vs. awhp
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3258550

My Stock turbo tuning guide
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2901711

Complete Idiots Guide To Basic Modding For 1.8T
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2858460

OFFICIAL INTAKE MANIFOLD FLOWBENCH TEST RESULTS on Audi, Seat, Skoda and Volkswagen Tuning Support Forum.
http://www.elitedubs.com/index.php/topic,2275.0.html

Cams and head work??
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4079715

Lemmiwinks: The guide
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1618056

Opened up the Blue Flame by eliminating...
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3801040

DIY

Ultimate Timing Belt DIY!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2840728

maybe a dumb question....It's about the timing belt and water pump
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3079788

DIY: Transverse Timing Belt, water pump, thermostat...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3998685

Project TT Coupe: Coilover Suspension
http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Features/printer_1788.shtml

1.8T Quattro and FWD DIY clutch article.. WITH pics,... Please give feedback - AudiWorld Forums
http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=1869055

AudiDIY.com Audi TT DIY Articles
http://www.audidiy.com/tt.html

Alright, DONE! (Seats out) > - AudiWorld Forums
http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=16926384

tCarbon FMIC installation album | Eurocarpaul | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.
http://public.fotki.com/thorenpc/car_stuff/ttcoupe/tcarbon-fmic-instal/

Glove box stuck closed. I looked for a definitive fix in "search" but have found none... - Page 2 - AudiWorld Forums
http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=17281328

Pictures of my Glovebox fix as requested - AudiWorld Forums
http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=17037319

My Carputer Project.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3183233

AudiWorld Tech Articles
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/misc35.shtml

ht_assemble_lg.jpg (JPEG Image, 500x500 pixels)
http://www.russellperformance.com/mc/hose/img/ht_assemble_lg.jpg

Catch Can Hose Fittings
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3669358

Transmission Oil Replacement album | mcphill | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.
http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/maintenance_items/transmission_oil/

Gauge Pod album | blackfnTTruck | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.
http://public.fotki.com/blackfnTTruck/gauge-pod/

Haldex without the electronics...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1847236/page1

AutoSpeed - Hi-Po LED Brakelight Upgrades
http://autospeed.com/cms/A_109124/article.html

1.8T 02m Clutch DIY
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3930259

***DIY-installing AGN valve cover by INA***
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3904450

Gonna try the front chin DIY 2morrow or Wed...pics to follow.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3765276

Official DIY In-Line Walbro Fuel Pump for Audi TT.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3905957

Rear Peloquin diff install 'how-to'
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3350442

Engine building tech

Volkswagen Mk4 GTI 1.8T - Turbo Manifold - eurotuner Magazine
http://www.eurotuner.com/techarticles/160_0701_et_volkswagen_mk4_gti_18t/index.html

For those who have relocated factory oil pressure sender...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2938274

DIY: Cleaning up Engine bay...Removing SAI, N249, PCV, EVAP
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3111538

404 Not Found
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost?cmd=tshow&id=3802125

20/20 AEB Build
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2941232

FAQ : Cylinder Head & Camshaft Removal + Re-Installation
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3425946

Vacumn system done right! (BOV/DV/N75/MBC/PVC)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1353789

Turbo spool time debate and manifold design
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1638123

Spool up time with a gt3071 on an AEB?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3848960

How To - Installing OEM rings and new rods
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3849841

2 Liter 20v Setup-Final Stages
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3071097

2.0 Liter Hybrid Assembly...Timing belt question.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3338223

Official Displacement Increasing Thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3964718

Let's discuss stroker options, shall we? (more displacement)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1423316

tried search) Has anyone increased displacement on their 1.8T
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1457643

"Bolt-on" AEB - what is needed?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3878079

Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3335766

Flex-Hone®, Cylinder Honing Tool, Flexible Hone
http://www.brushresearch.com/flex-hone-tool.php

How To - Installing OEM rings and new rods
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3849841

FAQ : Cylinder Head & Camshaft Removal + Re-Installation
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3425946

*** BOTTOM END : 1.8 to 2.2 STROKER KITS - Increasing your displacement ***
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3661162

Offical: "FIRE IT UP" "First" start checklist/order of sorts
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3840093

1.8T Removal!!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4006651

Hi all BT Stage 4 guys: DO U BLUEPRINT YR ENGINE INTERNALS
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4143116#post53477082

GT3071R .63 or GT3076R .63 for a 2.0 stroker?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4180552

BT beetle version 2.0
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4094117

Fuel injection flow vs HP tables
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1989841

2.0 Head gasket
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4412347

Stock Turbo Removal & Ko4-20 Install: My DIY
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3562254

Hi-comp 1.8 vs. 2.0
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4518354

NA Cams or Not
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4133958/page2

2.0 build, than a BT a YEAR later?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4696471

Misc.

audi tt items - Get great deals on Car Truck Parts, wheels items on eBay Motors!
http://motors.shop.ebay.com/Car-Tru...tt"&_from=R40&_pcats=6028,6000&_sop=10&_rdc=1

VagCat boards (Powered by Invision Power Board)
http://www.vagcat.com/

The Mk1 Audi TT Enthusiast Guide
http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/

Waks Wide Web
http://www.wak-tt.com/

Audi TT Goodies
http://mysite.verizon.net/vze7srd4/Audi_TT.html

Shadow left after debadging
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1015822

Audi Aftermarket/OEM Parts Site list - AudiForums.com
http://www.audiforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90300#790539

The TT Gallery | The largest Audi TT Gallery on the Web, with Audi TT Pictures, Audi TT Wallpapers, etc
http://www.ttgallery.fotki.com/audi-tt-mk1-the-bir/a_rainbow_of_colors/

WTB: 'quattro" badge
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3706121

Silicone BOV T
http://www.siliconeintakes.com/prod...d=399&osCsid=b0ede088049d0267d8a60abfb3e0b927

DV relocation album | Ttschwing | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.
http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/diverter_valve_stuff/dv_relocation/

Photo: dvrelocationoem | DV relocation album | Ttschwing | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.
http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/diverter_valve_stuff/dv_relocation/dvrelocationoem.html

Forge Motorsport | Alloy Fabrication
http://forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=&product=FMTP052B

Forge Motorsport | Alloy Fabrication
http://forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=&product=FMTB052K

Autotech Sport Tuning - NewSouth Indigo Gauges for Mk5, Mk4, B5, B6 Volkswagen
http://www.autotech.com/prod_inter_indigogauges.htm

Auto pr0n (upcoming mods)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3782382

DIY: Engine Clean-up Pt. 1 - N249 delete
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4048354

Boxster brake upgrade done 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4060463

Maestro 7 Tuning: FAQ, DIY, hard data, and advice thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4613781

Struts/springs vs coil-overs
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3679001

Easy SAI (re)install - Because the MAN is keeping you down!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4506544

Official Catch Can FAQ/DIY thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4368694

Mobil 1 Oils quick reviews - Most common weights
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4695280

Battery relocation..Whats needed.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?124098

Battery relocation pics
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2936513/page1

N2MB WOT Box - Need some info here guys (WOT shifting and 2 step for us manual guys)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3949323/page2

Most powerful K04 built?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3970732

Blouch Turbo Inc. - Our performance turbo upgrades and rebuilds
http://www.blouchturbo.com/turbos/K04_18T_3/

How would I tune a "K04-033"?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3993284

http://www.vagcat.com/b/show/784/
http://www.vagcat.com/b/show/784/

HPA's gear set for 02M trans
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3128597

Display for Haldex power distribution?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4012299

"Haldex Meter"
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1765307

Official K04-02x Information Thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3671936

The Audi TT Forum :: View topic - NEW JBS K04 OEM Upgrade Cast Manifold
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=140426

Waks Wide Web
http://www.wak-tt.com/rearbumper/rearbumper.htm

Coil pack
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4039570

IzVW.com - HowTo: DIY Grounding Kit Install
http://www.izvw.com/Guides/Grounding.aspx

Need sugestions to fix left rear toe...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4104759

my $10 engine cover hardware kit
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3953605

The page cannot be found
http://www.daddysscp.com/dcart4/product.php?productid=128

MMP >> Light Weight Batteries, Battery Boxes and Accessories
http://www.momentummotorparts.com/store/batteries.asp

The Chicago Volkswagen Organization Main Page
http://www.chicagovw.org/

Welcome to The Scientific Rabbit | www.scientificrabbit.com
http://scientificrabbit.com/node/4

Zelenda Automotive Inc.
http://www.zelenda.com/VW/auditt-popular.html

AUDI TT
http://home.earthlink.net/~tsitmc/audittinvisiblelicenseplatemount/

Used Audi Parts from Shokan
http://www.shokan.com/used-audi-parts.php

lightweight battery install..... and some information
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2353060

POGEA RACING GmbH | markdorf ... ONLINESHOP
http://www.pogea-gmbh.de/product_info.php?cPath=87_122&products_id=148

Modshack Home
http://www.modshack.info/

Audi TT shifter ring mod
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4267656

Carbontrix
http://www.carbontrix.com/misc.htm

DIY Cylinder head advice? on Audi, Seat, Skoda and Volkswagen Tuning Support Forum.
http://www.elitedubs.com/index.php/topic,2825.0.html

BKR7E vs BKR7EIX
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4571928

OEM-spec carpet? (Searched)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4571239

Project Veyrog: Audi TT | Trackday features | evo
http://www.evo.co.uk/trackdays/features/239635/project_veyrog_1_audi_tt.html

Removal of switch console above radio?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4594083

Killer 993 -
http://www.euroteknik.com/forum/general-car-discussion/32563-killer-993-a.html

OSIRdesign Smoked Corners album | mcphill | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.
http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/lighting_systems/osirdesign_smoked/

Headlight Insert Prep and Painting
http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/headlightinsert.html

Attn 1.8T n00bs! Please Read and Improve your Vortex Skills! (an anecdote)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4723585

2008cc 20v AEB audi with PTE 6057 Dual Ball bearing and Vbanded
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4320421

Quaife Gear Ratio Calculator
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1217711

Analog and Digital Automotive Gauges - McNally Electronics
http://www.mcnallyelectronics.com/

BuyImportPerformance.com - Fluidampr Competition Series Harmonic Balancer for Volkswagen (2000 – 2005 1.8L Turbo Motor, (4 bolt hole mounting)) 551201
http://www.buyimportperformance.com/Fluidampr_Volkswagen_2000_2005_1_8L_p/551201.htm

The TT Gallery | The largest Audi TT Gallery on the Web, with Audi TT Pictures, Audi TT Wallpapers, etc
http://www.ttgallery.fotki.com/audi-tt-mk1-the-bir/misc_tt_galleries/model_pics/

GREDDY PROFEC B SPEC 2 TUNING
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4773128

Final design of 1.8T Raddo Tubular Mani.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2814668

Northeast Illinois Volkswagen Association
http://www.nivaclub.org/comingevents.html

ChiltonLibrary.com - Authorization Error
http://www.chiltonlibrary.com/error_pages/unauthorized.aspx?ReturnUrl=/Index.aspx

VR6 conversion

MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3021779

vr6 head question
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3929892

24v Transmission options
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3737385

Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3873565

Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3208652

24ValveGLI's C2 VR6-T Build up
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3953166

GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3816965

**This is getting RIDICULOUS**
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3913911/page3

head swap
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4059053

Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (56k go shoot yourself)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3976365

"02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (Pictures Fixed)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2633108


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

part 2:

Parts
GENUINEAUDIPARTS.COM
http://genuineaudiparts.com/

ECS Tuning
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/

AWE Tuning - Products
http://www.awe-tuning.com/pages/sha...PEI=2&PP=tt_18t_drivetrain.cfm&PPT=Drivetrain

Audi TT Stuff-Audi TT Performance Parts and Audi TT Accessories
http://www.ttstuff.com/

Dahlback Racing - Audi, VW, Seat, Skoda, tuning, chip upgrades, performance parts
http://www.dahlbackracing.se/english/main.asp

Integrated Engineering
http://www.intengineering.com/

Modshack Home
http://www.modshack.info/windex.htm

Dials - White - Audi TT Coupe and Audi TT Roadster Parts, Accessories, Styling and Performance Tuning
http://www.thettshop.com/interior.asp?cat=2002&product=701101

PureMS
http://www.purems.com/products/products.php?sbt=1
http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=723

Matrix Racing- Euro Altezza Tail Lights, Clear Projector Headlights, Auto Accessories, and Performance Parts for Cars & Trucks
http://www.matrixracing.com/c-1175-racing-gauges.aspx

NGP Racing - Performance Parts & Preparation, Repair, Service, Tuning in Maryland & Virginia for VW and Audi vehicles.
http://www.ngpracing.com/store/

VW VolksWagon, Golf, GTI, Rabbit, Audi TT, A3, A4, A6, bodywork, interior, performance, accessories
http://www.zmaxautosport.com/

Evolution MotorSports - 800-998-8510
http://www.evoms.com/marketplace/Marketplace.asp

Avalon Motorsports
http://www.avalonmotorsports.com/

NGP Racing - Performance Parts & Preparation, Repair, Service, Tuning in Maryland & Virginia for VW and Audi vehicles.
http://www.ngpracing.com/store/

Dials - Cream - Audi TT Coupe and Audi TT Roadster Parts, Accessories, Styling and Performance Tuning
http://www.thettshop.com/interior.asp?cat=2002&product=701102

PAG PARTS
http://www.pagparts.com/

Dynamic Motorworks
http://dynamicmotorworks.chainreact...d/202?osCsid=47f91a2dccf7280301e33de15eabddcb

Body Kits and High Performance Styling Parts for Audi TT 8N Tuning
http://lltek.com/tt_8n_a4_indx.htm

QED Power 
http://qedpower.com/

M5toM5FL
http://www.poweraire.com/m5tom5fl-p-5386.html

Ross-Tech: VAG-COM
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/index.html

MJM Autohaus
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1193

Shock Absorbers, Shocks, Springs, Automotive Suspension, Struts, SHOX.com
http://www.shox.com/appguide/shoxshop/index.php?inv=illegal

NAMotorsports
http://www.namotorsports.net/selmake.cfm

Peloquin Transaxles
http://www.peloquins.com/products.html

The best prices on the web for audibig turbo 1.8T parts
http://www.intengineering.com/Audi/18T/sc102761-2-1/

South Bend Clutch - DXD High Performance Clutches
http://www.dxdracingclutches.com/home.html

SoundGate SDSISO EnfigCarStereo.com
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/SOUNGATE_SDSISO.html

Coil Cover, 1.8t, Stainless Steel - 034 MOTORSPORT
http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-components-18t-coil-cover-18t-stainless-steel-p-516.html

genuinevwaudiparts.com
http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...fo&PartID=479565&siteid=214407&catalogid=5562

PagParts
http://pagparts.com/

Bahn Brenner Motorsport - BBM 1.8T Fuel Rail Kit
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/2009/BBM_1_8T_Fuel_Rail_Kit


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

I asked for your bookmark collection one time, never got a response. lol


----------



## polish_pounder (Jan 15, 2009)

Colin you have WAYYYY!!!!!! to much time on your hands lol but nice!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the links. A lot of information here. 

Anyone want to comment on the Rep BBS? 

These: http://www.sonictuning.com/wheels/18-silver-st100-vw-volkswagen-golf-jetta-wheel-set-5x100.html


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

might want to make a new thread for that ^^


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

keeper


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

chads said:


> Thanks for all the links. A lot of information here.
> 
> Anyone want to comment on the Rep BBS?
> 
> These: http://www.sonictuning.com/wheels/18-silver-st100-vw-volkswagen-golf-jetta-wheel-set-5x100.html


I actually had a whole folder of links to various BBS reps, and the various threads I got them from drew the conclusion that the sonic tuning ones were one of the best quality reps, as far as reps go.

Personally I just traded my fat fives for some actually BBS RCs off a GLI, sure one of the wheels was cracked but the tires were new so it was a pretty fair trade.


----------



## cko1009 (Apr 29, 2010)

*AC Compressor replace*

Do you have DIY for replaceing AC Compressor?


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

cko1009 said:


> Do you have DIY for replaceing AC Compressor?


DIY: A/C Compressor [text-only]

For the record I was told that the fluid will become an acid when it mixes with air and will eat away at lines when you remove them, and that you have to have the system excavated at a shop then have air blown through before removing any lines.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

cko1009 said:


> Do you have DIY for replaceing AC Compressor?


Although I'm sure there is plenty of information in the bentley I'll look tonight.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

hey wheres the DIY for the 42DD downpipe install? I searched for it but ofcourse new vortex blows.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

winTTer said:


> hey wheres the DIY for the 42DD downpipe install? I searched for it but ofcourse new vortex blows.


DIY: 42DD Downpipe Install


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

Ask and you shall receive. Thank you!


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

winTTer said:


> Ask and you shall receive. Thank you!


No problem at all.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Amazing*

Amazing, thank you THIS SHOULD BE STICKIED AND LOCKED :beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

bmp
:grinsanta:


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

ttt...been asked for the link a lot lately eace:


----------

